

Your cable box costs $231 a year just to have around - adibchoudhury
http://www.msn.com/en-us/money/personalfinance/you%e2%80%99re-paying-a-shocking-amount-to-rent-cable-boxes-every-year/ar-AAdJowO?ocid=spartandhp

======
adibchoudhury
Exactly the kinds of subliminal charges that are making people cut the cord.
Netflix and other streaming services are better bang for your buck anyways.

